# Fraudulent bow shop.



## INGOZI

I'm going to tell you a story of what happened to a close friend of mine recently when he decided to purchase a bow from one of the better known local bow shops. Read the whole story and then tell me firstly, what you think about the whole scenario, secondly, what you would have done if it happened to you and lastly what bow shop you think it is.

Here we go.

A very good friend of mine wanted to buy a BowTech Tribute for his sons upcoming birthday as his son has shot mine and was very happy with the way it performed. So the next day he phoned Archers Edge to enquire whether they had a 2007 model 70# BowTech Tribute. Unfortunately they did not have one in stock at the time. He then decided to phone bow shop X. The eager assistant confirmed that they did have one in stock, so my friend went ahead with the purchase, transfered the money and organised a courier to pick up the bow.

Now this is where it gets interesting. I was at my buddies home when the bow arrived so I was actual witness to the following. He had ordered, paid for and was *invoiced* for a *2007* Tribute. What came out of the box was in fact a *2006* Tribute.

Firstly, not only was the bow the wrong year model, but the bow was covered in dust, by covered in dust I mean it took us the best part of fifteen minutes to get all the dust cleaned off with a wet dishcloth. It look as though it spent a year hanging from the roof in someone's garage.

Secondly, there were more than a dozen nicks, bumps and scratches showing the white undercoat all over the bow, in fact, the bow was in worse condition than mine is that has seen some hard days hunting in the field. One could also clearly see where the arrow rest and sight had been attached and secured as the marks made by the Allen screws were very clearly visible.

Thirdly, any BowTech bow that leaves the factory is firstly shot by an archer at BowTech and the bows Birth Certificate filled in and signed. This is so that you the customer can see what speed the bow achieves at IBO and for the guys at BowTech to ensure that every bow is 100% before leaving the factory. This bow *did not* have a Birth Certificate on, having owned and shot my fair share of BowTechs I know for a fact that the Birth Certificate may not be removed by anyone else but the owner after paying for the bow.

Fourthly, the shrink tubing on the speed nocks and the string silencers on the bow was so damaged that one would have to replace them. The serving on the bottom cam has also seen its fair share of abuse. Also the Smooth Modules that ALL BowTech's come standard with were replaced by Speed Modules.

Lastly, the bow was not even sent in its original box but merely chucked into an Elite Envy's box without any foam, padding or plastic wrapping anywhere in the box. Not only that but the BowTech catalogue and info sheet was for a *2007 model* BowTech (remember no Birth Certificate).

My friend was understandably not happy with what he had been sent as it was not what he had ordered or paid for. He then phoned the assistant who sold him the bow to enquire where the misunderstanding might have taken place. The assistant was very addament that it was indeed a 2007 model bow as he packed it himself and after quite some arguing my friend seemingly convinced the expert that the 2007 models sport a grooved arrow shelf and side plates, neither of which this bow had. As for the box? According to the assistant they, at bow shop X always throw away the new bow boxes when they get the bows in stock. He also had absolutely no idea where the nicks, cuts, damaged silencers and damaged speed nocks came from, he also insisted that the Birth Certificate WAS on the bow as he had seen it when packing the bow, and after a few more minutes of arguing my friend convinced him that the Birth Certificate was not on the bow, neither was it in the box. He then "admitted" that they might have taken it off.

Anyway, to cut a long story short, after a long phone conversation they did not actually get anywhere productive as the assistant was insisting that my friend was mistaken. A further R600 and some change, however ensured (we hope) that the assistant order a 2007 BowTech Tribute form Namibia that should hopefully be here on Monday. My friend will pay for the 2006 bow to be couriered back to bow shop X and the 2007 bow to be couriered to him to hopefully be in time for his sons birthday. At no point did the shop offer to at least pay for some of the charges.

How do you like that for customer service? This is by no means an isolated incident of where this particular bow shop X has conned uninformed new archers into buying the "wrong", damaged or overly expensive equipment. I have also been on the recieving end and so have many others that I know. It is a classic example of where sheer greed overtakes customer service. They try and get the guys out the door as quick as possible so to get the next guy in and at the till.

All the best

Engee Potgieter


----------



## 1400wannabe

I do not want to guess, so by the simple process of elimination, I can only say the it has to be a shop that obviously keep bowtechs in stock. And if they have that many customers, then it can only be one or two.


----------



## Bushcat

Well Dear Watson: "The Bow shop" imports Bowtech and Elite so having a new Elite box lying around is a clue, You live in Pongola so if the courier takes a day or so to get to you then you and the shop are seperated by some distance, perhaps JHB area. 

Whoever they are they will only drive novices away from the sport, I hope that the new bow arrives on time. 

Ryan


----------



## 1400wannabe

If it is such an issue getting a Bowtech, just le the kid get himself a Mathews or Hoyt. I heard about a guy that had a warrenty claim with a mathews, and he didn't even wait an hour. The shop (that imports Hoyt and Mathews) fixed it for him then and there.
That probably is the reason why I tend to buy from guys that have been in the tade for a long time.


----------



## INGOZI

That is what I was afraid of, the fact that such a shop preys on newcomers that they can clearly see/hear are not clued up, puts other people off the company which is not nearly at fault or to blame!

Engee


----------



## Hungry Lion

There is a rumour making the rounds that if you open a bow shop you will become a millionaire in a year. The problem is these villiage idiots are in it only for the money and not for the sport of Archery! And they soon enough find that the rumour is not true... the strong will survive. Buy from a reputable dealer. Price is not always everything.


----------



## INGOZI

Very true Hungry Lion

I was not keen for my friend to buy from shop X but seeing as he was pressed for time and the dealer I always support did not have one in stock he contacted shop X.

It's a shame what damage they do to bowhunting and archery in general.


----------



## 1400wannabe

I never really shot a Bowtech, but now that I know there are shops like this one, I will be extra carefull. Like I said, the guys that tend to be the best are the people that have been in the trade the longest. The guys I buy from has been in the trade for almost 2 decades... In any business, that is long.


----------



## Matatazela

That is unbelievable. Not the service, but your friends patience!!! I would have told them that I am sending the bow back, at their cost, and expect a full refund immediately or a charge of fraud would be laid. End of story. Kudos to him for his patience, but in all sincerity, the shop assistant should be looking for work elsewhere.


----------



## INGOZI

According to the assistant he only relayed what was said to him by the shops owners. They did not even have the decency to pick up the phone and try and sort the matter out. According to them it is ok......

In a country where we are struggeling to get bowhunting accepted we can really do without arrogant, good for nothing desk jockies like these. They are DIRECTLY at fault for the majority of judgement mistakes made by uninformed newcomers not knowing any better.

Measures should be put in place to prevent such people preying on people that look/sound uninformed and do not know of any better.

Engee


----------



## Bushcat

Ingozi are we talking about the same shop?


----------



## Hungry Lion

What is the shops name? I will then be very careful to buy from them?


----------



## INGOZI

Bushcat, you're so hot you might as well be sitting on the surface of the sun.
I'm looking forward to what the other guys have to say, as I'm shocked by such a stunt. Could the risk of doing something this stupid be worth all the future clients you stand to lose if you get caught out?!?


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> Bushcat, you're so hot you might as well be sitting on the surface of the sun.
> I'm looking forward to what the other guys have to say, as I'm shocked by such a stunt. Could the risk of doing something this stupid be worth all the future clients you stand to lose if you get caught out?!?


I can't believe it. I am with James. I would not settle for anything less. Do they think a guy is that stupid and ignorant he would not notice the difference between a Bowtech and an Elite box to start of with. I saw them post a brand new bow unprotected(no bubbelwrap etc) to Tzaneen in a bow case by courier, they then proceeded to ad other loose articles to the box, of course it fell around inside damaging the bow. They don't worry much it seems.

Are you sure the owner knew of this? Isn't it a case of them getting to big? I expected better of them.:embara:


----------



## INGOZI

You could hear the one owner yapping instructions in the background as my friend spoke (on speaker phone so that I could be witness to what was being said) to the over eager assistant.

This exact attitude is why I fully support Redge Grant, for he is the type of guy that will rather do himself in by a few rands to ensure you as the client are happy.


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> You could hear the one owner yapping instructions in the background as my friend spoke (on speaker phone so that I could be witness to what was being said) to the over eager assistant.
> 
> This exact attitude is why I fully support Redge Grant, for he is the type of guy that will rather do himself in by a few rands to ensure you as the client are happy.


It realy is a pitty. 

I must admit, I like Redge when me and Heidi go to Guthries he is always pretty happy to see us, always enquire about back home, always sends regards to everybody back home and is extremely friendly and helpful. I will support him anytime. Just a pity he only sells Bowtech:wink:


----------



## INGOZI

I'll tell you what Bush, you might want to give the new Airborne 101st a run, I really think that it's going to be a great bow!


----------



## Hannes

What a bummer. I must admit that I've been doing buisness with The Bowshop for many years(6) as I buy stock from them for my shop and haven't had one problem. Must have been the assistants off day... only my 2 cents


----------



## Hungry Lion

I agree Hannes. There are a few big shops that try and do the right thing. They do carry stock and you will get stock from these shops 95% of the time. Redge would like to get bigger, and plan to get bigger, and he will soon need to appoint someone, and then it might happen to him. I am not coming up for the bow shop, but I would at least expect them to replace or make right what they have done wrong. I have my own company that I started from scratch, I have 14 people working for me, do you know how difficult it is to make sure that they all do the right thing? I buy all my goods from Seppie at Magnum. They also make mistakes, but they make it right. We are only human, we all make mistakes.

Gert


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Hannes & Angry Lion,

I must disagree with you. THEY ARE A BUNCH OF *******S!!! I know of a few people that have been conned by them. 

They are notorius for FALSE ADVERTISING just to get you there. Maybe we all should give them a call to let them know what harm they are doing. 

I have had my fare share of bad experiences with them. To be honest I hope they go under. Maybe we all should boycot them so they can learn a lesson. Even if you guys dont do so they have lost me as a customer a long time ago. I have bought 3 fully equiped HIGH END BOWS in the past 6 months and am buying another 1 soon. 

There are only two shops that I will support. Magnum Archery and Archers Edge. They give GREAT service and truely have your best interrest at heart.

Engee, please write an article on bowshops like that for the African Bowhunter. They need to learn a lesson!!!! Another shop that needs a hiding is House of Archery. Eddie only wants your money. 

You guys can say I'm harsh at saying this but this is what I have experienced.
Maybe you have been lucky enough not to get screwed by them.


----------



## Louis375

I have also been treated very badly by The Bow Shop in Pretoria. They really dont care about customer service anymore. In the last order I got from them I had to refletch ALL 15 arrows as it was looked like it had been done by a five year old child. They are also unbelievably expensive, I bought a digital arrow scale from Redge recently, it cost R250-00. THE EXACT SAME ONE AT THE BOWSHOP WAS R500!!!! Double!!! They are just out to make as much money as they can before they go down. I will never ever again buy anything from them, not even if they are the one and only shop in South Africa.

I support Engee 100%, this is totally unacceptable!!!!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

At least most people are coming forward about the service that they have recieved from them.


----------



## 1400wannabe

I keep on telling you guys. Buy from the people that has been in the business for the longest time. I also buy all my stuff from Magnum Archery... If I can't get from them, then I usually get from Dale at Archery Warehouse. Haven't really tried Redge or The bowshop, so I can't really comment on their service.


----------



## 1400wannabe

Also, in the same breath, what is the story about the rent? Did Redge really sign a new lease agreement with the landlord where The Bowshop's premises is now?


----------



## compound-A7

Hi 1400wannabe

I also heard some things, but it was about courtcases or some or other legal issue that Redge has against the bowshop.


----------



## INGOZI

I can guarantee you guys that there will be much more coming forward where they have done guys in. This is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Hoyt-man

This is pobably why Bowtech decided to give Redge a distibutorship?


----------



## 1400wannabe

Ingozi

I see you are a Bowtech staff shooter. Why don't you call them and tell them what is going on? I am sure they will listen to you. After all, you are looking out for their best interest and considering you are a staff shooter, they will have to listen to you. After all, they chose you to be one of their representatives.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Gerhard

Sad but true.ukey:

I have stopped supporting local bow shops a long time ago.

You can buy all the things you need and have them shipped for almost half the price that the local shops ask online.

I only used the "Shop" for fletching and replacing bow strings. And then I had only 1 guy work on my bow and if was busy with other customers I would wait until he was finished with them. 

Now I am in Dubai with no archery shops at all and I have to buy my new setup in the US.


Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI

I'm glad that BowTech gave the dealership to Redge, without him shops like THE BOWSHOP would seriously put people off BowTech as a company, and that just because their service is crap.


----------



## Invictus

Started off with PSE 2 years ago, because of the dealers attitude towards me when I found out there is no module availible on that bow for my dl he told me there was but after waiting 3 months I phoned the importer and only then I heard that the only way to rectify this will be to buy a new bow which has a module for my dl. My dl was mesuered by the dealer twice and he got my wifes dl wrong as well. He did offer me a free service though on a freaking bow I could not even use I nearly gave archery there and then.

But I am still in the game two years later but won't touch a PSE again I learned a very expensive lesson there.I know it is not PSE's fault but a bad expierence does tend to stick and leave a bad taste


----------



## INGOZI

Invictus, I understand exactly what you mean! That is exactly what I'm worried about is going to happen with the guys that have been done in by these guys. I can assure you guys though that BowTech's customer service is without equal and that is clear when you look at how guys like Redge treat his customers. THAT is how a BowTech dealer SHOULD operate.

The biggest problems we have in our bowhunting industry starts at bow shops where the desk jocky will tell the new client ANYTHING he wants to hear just so that he can get the sale.


----------



## Matatazela

Invictus said:


> Started off with PSE 2 years ago, because of the dealers attitude towards me when I found out there is no module availible on that bow for my dl he told me there was but after waiting 3 months I phoned the importer and only then I heard that the only way to rectify this will be to buy a new bow which has a module for my dl. My dl was mesuered by the dealer twice and he got my wifes dl wrong as well. He did offer me a free service though on a freaking bow I could not even use ...



Spatan recently took a module off his personal bow to give to a client who needed one in that specific length - right before a shoot. He used a 'second' bow at a shoot so that the client was happy. That is why I keep going back there! This mystery shop seems to be slitting their own wrists, in a sense.


----------



## Matatazela

INGOZI said:


> ...The biggest problems we have in our bowhunting industry starts at bow shops where the desk jocky will tell the new client ANYTHING he wants to hear just so that he can get the sale.


Actually, they tell you what you want to hear about the product on the shelf at that moment and they badmouth all other similar products that they don't happen to have in stock. 

One guy even told me that STS type things are bad for a bow...


----------



## INGOZI

Matatazela said:


> Actually, they tell you what you want to hear about the product on the shelf at that moment and they badmouth all other similar products that they don't happen to have in stock.
> 
> One guy even told me that STS type things are bad for a bow...


Very true James! If you want to know what the assistant feels is the best equipment in the world...? Check out what is on his shelf, and most probably is on sale.....ukey:


----------



## compound-A7

Ingozi

I don't think bowtech will/can stop supplying the Bowshop. It is a big account for them.

Even if they wanted to, it will be difficult to find another distibutor that will be able to sell as many Bowtechs as they can/have.

Redge is doing a great job, but shops take a lot of finance. I walked into a shop the other day. They had more than 50 bows on display. Just think. 50 x 5000 is R250 000.00. That is a lot of money. (Well, for me it is). That doesn't include the accessories or arrows or anything like that. 

I do hope that you do bring it under Bowtech's attention, because if it happend to me, I will be furious. Good luck


----------



## spatan

*great to meet you.....*



Invictus said:


> Started off with PSE 2 years ago, because of the dealers attitude towards me when I found out there is no module availible on that bow for my dl he told me there was but after waiting 3 months I phoned the importer and only then I heard that the only way to rectify this will be to buy a new bow which has a module for my dl. My dl was mesuered by the dealer twice and he got my wifes dl wrong as well. He did offer me a free service though on a freaking bow I could not even use I nearly gave archery there and then.
> 
> But I am still in the game two years later but won't touch a PSE again I learned a very expensive lesson there.I know it is not PSE's fault but a bad expierence does tend to stick and leave a bad taste


I am so sorry that you had a bad experience with a bow technitian in the past and it happend to be the wrong "P.S.E Bow" that you chose to buy. When I bought my first compond bow it happend to be a Ben Peason Blazer XL 29" 70# an I shot fingers, I had never heard of DL, release aid or form for that matter at the time now I am 28" DL and I shoot a carter Evolution+. It was a great Bow an till someone broke to my house and stole it. All I am trying to say is, it was my fault for not knowing more at the time of the purchase and not the bows or the manufactures it didn't help that I bought it from a gun shop and they also new nothing and said so at the time, but there was know where else .

I am also sorry that P.S.E has been mentioned on a thread like this for obvious reasons.......


I Look forward to our next meeting Invticus, 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey

spatan said:


> I am so sorry that you had a bad experience with a bow technitian in the past and it happend to be the wrong "P.S.E Bow" that you chose to buy. When I bought my first compond bow it happend to be a Ben Peason Blazer XL 29" 70# an I shot fingers, I had never heard of DL, release aid or form for that matter at the time now I am 28" DL and I shoot a carter Evolution+. It was a great Bow an till someone broke to my house and stole it. All I am trying to say is, it was my fault for not knowing more at the time of the purchase and not the bows or the manufactures it didn't help that I bought it from a gun shop and they also new nothing and said so at the time, but there was know where else .
> 
> I am also sorry that P.S.E has been mentioned on a thread like this for obvious reasons.......
> 
> 
> I Look forward to our next meeting Invticus,
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


You see that is my problem. How do you give PSE, Bowtech, Mathews etc the blame if the dealer or his employees are "deur die kak".


----------



## spatan

Bushkey said:


> You see that is my problem. How do you give PSE, Bowtech, Mathews etc the blame if the dealer or his employees are "deur die kak".



Hi Bushkey

This is why it is important to let people know who are new to archery that they are embarking on a "journey", and that there are many different opinions of things. Some things might apply now, but you might grow out of them as you become more knowledgable and experienced in the discipline of archery. The technician/dealer is merely there to point you in the right direction, but everybody has their limitations as they are on their on journey too. That's why its important to buy your equipment from a shooter, rather than a retailer/salesman.

I personally shoot all sorts of bows fairly well, but none perfectly yet. ie there are a lot of specialists shooters out there that shoot their preferred bow better than me, but I can help any archer with any bow (traditional, olympic recurve or compound) to get them started on their journey. From there, its up to them and AT (provided they join) to carry on.

Stay strong, shoot straight


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## bowman africa

compound-A7 said:


> Ingozi
> 
> I don't think bowtech will/can stop supplying the Bowshop. It is a big account for them.
> 
> 
> Don't be surprised. I was standing in the Bowshop when Leonie told another customer that they are seriously considering quiting Bowtech.
> 
> Where there is smoke .................


----------



## Bushkey

bowman africa said:


> Don't be surprised. I was standing in the Bowshop when Leonie told another customer that they are seriously considering quiting Bowtech.
> 
> Where there is smoke .................


I wonder what they will switch over to if they stop with Bowtech.


----------



## Matatazela

I seriously hope that these are only rumours, for the sake of the sport and the shop in question. However, to play devis advocate, let us assume that it is true that BT will part ways with the shop.

They have Elite, so the Binary cam bows are sorted. They could still look at Darton. 

Assuming that Diamond goes with Bowtech, there is still Mathews / Mission and Ross to accommodate the die-hard single cam fans. 

Martin / Rytera, Hoyt / Reflex, Whisper Creek, APA, PSE, Ben Pearson, Darton, Alpine Archery, Bear, and a bunch of others give choices in terms of cams and other specs. 

I don't know about the agreements that are in place between the manufacturers and current local importers / distribuitors, though and I am certain that this will play a role in who is able to get what. 

The main issue here is that if a shop tarnishes their reputation, the manufacturer / local importer and distributor will not look on them in a favourable way when handing over any dealership rights, when a brand like Bowtech has already thrown in the towel with them, so to speak.


----------



## compound-A7

Matatazela said:


> They have Elite, so the Binary cam bows are sorted. They could still look at Darton.
> 
> Assuming that Diamond goes with Bowtech, there is still Mathews / Mission and Ross to accommodate the die-hard single cam fans.
> 
> Martin / Rytera, Hoyt / Reflex, Whisper Creek, APA, PSE, Ben Pearson, Darton, Alpine Archery, Bear, and a bunch of others give choices in terms of cams and other specs.


There really are a lot of companies to go for. I do think that it will be difficult for them to get Ross, Mathews, Bear,Reflex, Hoyt and Mission.

I do not really know how the archery industy works with distibutor agreements, but considering all of these companies allready have people selling their brands and doing well with them, I do think it will be very difficult for them to get anything good. How knows, maybe mission will give them a distibutorship? The new bow (Journey) they have out is nice.

Everyone will take care of the goose that lays their golden eggs, so it is only natural to make sure you do not have to share the goose. 
With someone else getting a Bowtech distibutorship, they have had to share the goose... And from the sound of things, they are not happy sharing the eggs...?


----------



## Bushkey

compound-A7 said:


> Everyone will take care of the goose that lays their golden eggs, so it is only natural to make sure you do not have to share the goose.
> With someone else getting a Bowtech distibutorship, they have had to share the goose... And from the sound of things, they are not happy sharing the eggs...?


It is a pity, because sharing the goose and egg is better than having no eggs at all. And this whole sharing thing equals competition wich is good for us the customer.


----------



## compound-A7

Competitions is always good for us, the customers, but what happens if they take it away from one of the two? Then again, we are back to square one?


----------



## Hungry Lion

Here is the Deal. South Africa has a growing archery market. Therefore many people jump on the bandwagon and start an Archery shop. There is almost 100 bow shops in SA. Many of them only survive 6 months. Why do people buy bows from them?
Same reason Gerhard buys internasionally. You get it cheaper for a few hundred bucks. Not always the best advice, but you save a few bucks.
Buying a bow from a shooter is also not always the best thing. Buy from or through one of the best shooter in SA, not always in the club or area. 

A few questions for you guys. Do you all know how to measure your bows draw length? Do you know how to measure your draw length and your arrow length. Do you know what the 300, 340 or 400 means on the arrow...and no, it is not the weight. Do you know what back tension means and how to shoot it properly??
What is IBO speed, do you know how to measure it. Ask yourself these questions and some shop. Youd be suprised on the answers you will get.

I went to a course at Magnum Archery in Pretoria. Of the 24 people atteding NO ONE knew how to measure the bow length, draw length and other technical bits. I can guarrentee you that very few other SHOPS knows these technical data. 

In the land of the blind one eye is king. Some "good" shooters does not always give you the best advice. Many of shops and shooters have an answer to a question just to have an answer, even though it is not correct.

To get to the point, I have heard many bad things about the bow shop, but I have also heard many bad things from redge in his early days at the bow shop, also from many other shops. I am a HUGE MAgnum Archery supporter.
Magnum Archery is by far the biggest in SA. The have over 300 bows in Pretoria alone, and between there other shops they have 
another 500 bows. This means 800 bows. From a technical point of view,Seppie ans Cobus is one of the best, if not the best in SA. I know, being the biggest isnt always the best, but service is great and I have had my differences with Seppie, But it gets fixed and they get the job done. I think it is time to give the bow shop a break, although they are doing some bad things, they are also doing a lot of good things for Archery SA. If you do not like them, dont buy from them. As simple as that.

I want to mention that I do not agree with Gerhard in buying in the US. SA is a little more expensive, the markets are diferent in SA and the US. It is amazing how many guys import bows and then when the bow gets here it is the wrong bow and they then want a local shop to exchange or fix the problem for free. That is not right. Support local business, you will benefit from it in the long run.

Gert


----------



## Matatazela

Stick around here long enough and you learn your ATA from your DL and your BH from your IBO... 

The guys here don't concern me. It's the poor suckers out there that can't learn any other way but by experience. 

As they say, when a guy with money meets a guy with experience, the guy with experience ends up with the money and the guy with money ends up with experience!


----------



## INGOZI

Very true that competition is a great thing, especially in business! It keeps the shop on it's toes and brings out the best in the people working there, it is also good for the customer as he knows the price will be good, the service better and the end result great.

I must tip my hat to Seppie, although I have never owned a Hoyt or Reflex I have bought some other equipment from him. He is always very friendly, helpfull and his prices very competitive.


----------



## ASG

The only bad experience that I've had with them is that they help 20 other people before they get to me. Even though I was there first.
Other than that, I've only had good dealings with them. Perhaps it's because I only work with Juan or Leonie. I refuse to work with an assistant that can tell me nothing about archery and bowhunting.

The battle between redge and the Bowshop has been going on for about two years now.

It started with wrongful dismissal and then Redge signed a lease agreement with the land owner because the Bowshop's lease was expiring. The Bowshop then took the land owner to court for not giving them first option to renew. I have no idea what the outcome of the courtcase was?


----------



## boogskieter

I've been following the discussion for a while now, as I'm a shop owner in Pta myself. The one thing that stays important is that bad service from a shop does not make the product bad. Also, all of us have choice of where we buy and who we support. There are a few shops out there that have employed some staff that might not have reliased that the customer pays the their salaries. And if you read this thread, one bad comment or customer experience can really have a huge ripple effect.

The one thing that we might have to look at in South Africa is creating an Archery Dealer Association. We need to create a formal basis whereby the customers and shop owners can have place to go to. We are in a growing industry (sometimes fatser sometimes slower) and there is a lot of guys out there that are interested in a fast buck or two and really do not have a passion for the sport we all love. I think that they hurt the sport more than what we think.


----------



## Bushkey

Matatazela said:


> The guys here don't concern me. It's the poor suckers out there that can't learn any other way but by experience.
> 
> As they say, when a guy with money meets a guy with experience, the guy with experience ends up with the money and the guy with money ends up with experience!


Earlier today I received a very exited call from a friend of mine. He eventually took the big step and bought a bow. 

He wanted to come see me cause he bought a second hand bow, but the draw weight is to high and he does not know how to set the poundage down. I told him that I would hapily help him and that he can come to my office. As he walked into my office I was hoping he was going to produce a nice secondhand Switchback, Allegiance, Trykon etc from the bow bag he had with him. 

No such luck, he took out a Perfect Line since 1986 compound bow from the bag. He paid R1500.00 for the bow. I took it and looked it over. The D-loop was on the wrong place, hopelessly to low on the string. One of the cables was split down the middel over the cabel slide. The arrow rest was to low leaving the Burger button exposed nearly the thickness/hight of two arrows. He has no idea what his or the bows DL is. I inspected the limbs, the top limb was cracked down the centre and the bottom one was cracked across the limb. I asked him where he bought it, he bought it from "Cash converters". I told him to have it looked over by our local shop (The Bowshop Tzaneen), because I am worried the bow might explode. I hope it is just a crack in the bows finish, but that is the pits.


----------



## Matatazela

Eina! I feel his pain!

Cash Converters convert your cash into... sorry this is a family friendly site, so I'll leave the last bit up to you!


----------



## Bushcat

I think that I need to publicly thank Spatan from Blackhawh archery in PMB. I was interested in entering into archery and phoned his shop as it was the only one in Natal that advertised in ABH, he spoke to me for about half an hour and suggested that I join AT and learn as much as I can before I buy, this was sage advise and after pestering you all I now have an understanding of what I require and hopefully will make an informed purchase. Thus thank you to Spatan and thanks to all of you who have welcomed me to Archery. Now I just need a bow.

Bushcat


----------



## spatan

Bushcat said:


> I think that I need to publicly thank Spatan from Blackhawh archery in PMB. I was interested in entering into archery and phoned his shop as it was the only one in Natal that advertised in ABH, he spoke to me for about half an hour and suggested that I join AT and learn as much as I can before I buy, this was sage advise and after pestering you all I now have an understanding of what I require and hopefully will make an informed purchase. Thus thank you to Spatan and thanks to all of you who have welcomed me to Archery. Now I just need a bow.
> 
> Bushcat


Learning as much as one can about a sport does give you the edge when one has to part with money.

I have a feeling We all know whats going to be in you christmas stocking....:wink:

Have a great summer Bushcat.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey

Bushcat said:


> I think that I need to publicly thank Spatan from Blackhawh archery in PMB. I was interested in entering into archery and phoned his shop as it was the only one in Natal that advertised in ABH, he spoke to me for about half an hour and suggested that I join AT and learn as much as I can before I buy, this was sage advise and after pestering you all I now have an understanding of what I require and hopefully will make an informed purchase. Thus thank you to Spatan and thanks to all of you who have welcomed me to Archery. Now I just need a bow.
> 
> Bushcat


You are going about it the right way. I said to someone the other day, before you get involved with any hobby, there is a forum for just about any thing on earth. You can pick up a lot of does and dont's before you spend a single sent. Like a said to you in another post I admire your patience.


----------



## compound-A7

I saw something today that was very interresting and wanted you guys to also know about it. Take a look. Apperantly the bow shop in question is going to make a statement.

http://www.bowhuntingforum.co.za/viewtopic.php?t=739&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## INGOZI

It will be good to hear what they have to say on the matter. They will most probably try and discredit the source as they have done in the past, but what they should do is admit that it was wrong of them. Wrong is wrong, plain and simple.

But at least things should be much better from now on.

All the best

Engee


----------



## Bushhat

*Keep the sport alive*

Hello archers:cocktail:

Lets keep this sport alive,by helping each other through advise.Lets not run each other down.A shop that keeps their customers happy will last,make the customer unhappy,you lose customers,simple as that.

I know where to go for my archery advise, and equipment.

Archery is a growing sport,lets keep the sport alive.:cocktail:

Happy camp fire stories:darkbeer:

Bushhat:cocktail:


----------



## spatan

*Thats right...you tell them good buddy,*



Bushhat said:


> Hello archers:cocktail:
> 
> Lets keep this sport alive,by helping each other through advise.Lets not run each other down.A shop that keeps their customers happy will last,make the customer unhappy,you lose customers,simple as that.
> 
> I know where to go for my archery advise, and equipment.
> 
> Archery is a growing sport,lets keep the sport alive.:cocktail:
> 
> Happy camp fire stories:darkbeer:
> 
> Bushhat:cocktail:


It's not the mistake that matters..... Its how its rectified!!!!

Spatan:cocktail:

PS Thanks for you loyal support these past yearssecret:You were the first to buy a new bow from me When I new nothing and you have since upgraded to the AR35.......I know alot more now and am still learnig everyday how to help you even better:wink:.)


----------

